# innerer Schweinehund



## Elkin Murillo

Buenas tardes. Estoy leyendo "Eichman en Jerusalén" de Hannah Arendt, y ella hace referencia a la frase "innener Schweinehund" para definir a Eichman. Ella dice que quiere decir "canalla en lo más profundo de su corazón". ¿Es correcta esta traducción? 

Gracias.


----------



## Elkin Murillo

Ah, y si alguien pudiera comentarme cómo se dice esa palabra en alemán, le agradecería mucho.


----------



## Peterdg

Elkin Murillo said:


> cómo se dice esa palabra en alemán


¿Qué palabra?


----------



## Elkin Murillo

Perdón, la frase "innener Schweinehund"


----------



## Tonerl

_*Hola !*_

_*La expresión „innerer Schweinhund“ no tiene nada que ver con la frase siguiente:*_
_*canalla en lo más profundo de su corazón *_

_*Los alemanes nosotros solemos decir „man muss den inneren Schweinhund überwinden“ en caso de que quieras hacer una cosa que te estaría costando una barbaridad; por ejemplo: adelgazar (muy difícil), dejar de fumar o algo se convierte en una adicción (empinar el codo excesivamente) etc...*_
_*den inneren Schweinehund überwinden:*_
_*vencer la pereza *_
_*superar la flojera *_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Elkin Murillo

Gracias Tonerl. Saludos desde Colombia


----------

